# Strawberry



## ChukarCountry (Feb 26, 2011)

Is there any word on Strawberry? How much ice is on it?

Thanks,


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detailed.php?id=12


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

We drovebuy it on saturday and the ice looked good. There is still a ton of snow around it and looked to be a couple inches on top. Lots of fishermen


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I hit it last week and there was 19 to 22 inches of ice with tons of slush in some areas and none in others. I am going there tommarow so I will update you late Wed night. Hopefully the ice will be easier to drill into. Last time my hand auger was practically buried while digging in. Should be interesting tommarow with all the predicted snow. Can you say cold and wet? The location was the Strawberry Marinia on the West and South side of it.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

please do post an update tye dye, I wanna hit it next week, slammed the fish there last friday!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

still 18-20" of ice today, the slush was real bad in a few spots, and not bad at all in others.
fishin was good til the wind pushed us off around one..


----------

